# Liberty Cyclone



## Kramai88 (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone have one of these or ever seen one. I've been looking for one for a few years. Mid to late 60s





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2017)

I had a coaster brake one a few years back, I think they were Murry built. think I still have one of those ugly ass seats.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 9, 2017)

The one I had was sable. Traded my 24 inch phantom in on it got $15 for the phantom in trade. 50 years later that is probably not the best deal I ever made!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whillx1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whillx1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Just found this liberty in a barn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 27, 2018)

Whillx1 said:


> View attachment 681980
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure how I missed this but would you still happen to have it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whillx1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Not sure how I missed this but would you still happen to have it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do still have it

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 28, 2018)

Whillx1 said:


> I do still have it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk




Would you sell it?
Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whillx1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Would you sell it?
> Pm sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure yet, still trying to find out worth, and if i want to restore it

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 28, 2018)

You have me hooked if you decide to sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 24, 2019)

Better act fast


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 25, 2019)

I tried. Second in line


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

